# should a new spinner buy a raw fleece?



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

Someone on craigslist in my area is selling raw wool fleeces:

>>They are assorted colors, some natural white, some natural brown. They are from Cross Bred Sheep. Corriedale, Border Leister, Baby Doll, Romney. All nice, need to be washed. Contain some VM.
I am asking $10.00 each.<<

I am VERY new to spinning having almost completed my first class and am renting a wheel from the guild that is teaching the class. I hope to get a wheel at the MD wool festival! I've bought a little roving on-line but thought maybe I would get a raw fleece just for the challenge/experience. As a member of a guild I can use their carding machine... 

Any thoughts? What does "VM" in the posting mean?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cool Meganwf :rock: "vm" is Vegetable Matter, meaning hay, or grain or grass or burrs. It could be nothing or it could be horrible. But for $10 a fleece it might be worth the gamble. If it is too bad just toss them in the compost. We can also help you once you get one or two or more 

Let us know what you end up with!

BTW, Welcome to the Fold!!!


----------



## r7flock (Mar 5, 2008)

I think $10.00 for a whole fleece is a very good deal...do you have sheep too?
That is a cheap price to experiment with too...like washing it yourself, carding it and even dyeing it would be worth the money. Go for it, Girl.


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

Does a bear poop in the woods? :rock: $10 is a very good price for a whole fleece. At that price it might be a little dirty with a lot of VM but you never know. It'll be a good learning experience, if nothing else. All those breeds you mentioned are very nice!! I'd say go for it!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

yes, yes, yes.

You will learn so much about wool from processing a fleece from raw to spun.

I highly recommend it!

Then again, I started with raw fleece (I'm frugal :snort I do like getting prepared roving, but I love getting a good raw fleece ... speaking of good raw fleeces, I finally opened and layed out the fleece I got from Liese ... but another thread for that!


----------



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks ladies -- I think I'll go for it. What I really like so far about wool/spinning etc. and how forgiving it is as far as making mistakes and learning. As in "hmm... this is turning out so bumpy and even... that's ok, it is bulky yarn."

I'll report back once I have the fleece (s?) to let you know what they look like. I told my husband I was going to buy a fleece today and he said "huh? I thought you already had a fleece coat?" no no no. A FLEECE. I'm still not sure he understands! He probably thinks I've been going to a bike spinning/exercise class too. hee hee


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Take pictures too!


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm a little late chiming in here - but GO FOR IT! 

I spin in the grease, from fleece - that's how I learned! You get the whole life cycle - and you become more picky imho, because you've felt the whole fleece variations, so when you end up buying a roving - you may be disappointed LOL ;-)

What a great deal, enjoy!

Might see you at Maryland Sheep and Wool -

Andrea
www.arare-breed.net
www.faintinggoat.net


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

YES, unequivocably YES, a new spinner should buy a raw fleece.

(I've been keeping quiet on this since I'm a little bias towards a good greasy fleece .)

You get a better feel for what you like and what "good" or even "great" fleece is compared to "okay" wool. And yeah, squeaky clean wool/rovings is waaaaay disappointing a lot of the time!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I also have to say you should get at least one fleece at that price. I would get several. Even if you throw some of it away if it has too much VM in it, what the heck, eh? Some of it has to be good! The sense of accomplishment when processing a raw fleece is great. You can actually tell people you washed and carded the wool then spun it up and knitted it or whatever. They will say "wow" and look at you all amazed. (I always get a kick out that with my city relatives.)


----------



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks for the encouragement ladies. Unfortunately the seller won't return my phone calls and emails though her ad is still posted. Meanwhile I went to a "Wool & Flax" event today and cornered the sheep-sheering guy with all kinds of questions! He's going to let me come up to his farm and buy some of his fleeces that he just took off his own sheep before he takes them to the wool pool. Said he has some Jacob and Merino! I'm very excited. I also have the wool pool information at which hand-spinners have an hour during lunch to make purchases. LOOK OUT! Now I just need to get a wheel.... I wish I had never borrowed the Louet 51 and stuck to the Louet 10. Oh well! Hopefully I'll bring something back from the event in MD. Thanks again!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oooooo, this sounds very exciting! Please do keep us posted and take pictures.


----------



## r7flock (Mar 5, 2008)

Today was a good day...I went to a fleece sale today and bought some Merino rovings and a beautiful blue faced border leicester fleece--it is very beautiful. Then my DH surprised me with 6 new sheep for our :bouncy::bouncy: farm-they are lincoln longwools (which I've wanted for a long time...) DH and DS got them home and they are very cool sheep...Today was a great day.:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Way to go, Mr. r7!! When Momma's happy, everyone's happy! I want to come see them, but then I'll just want one of my own, and as Amazing G once told me, "I can't want that!" I'm so excited for you.:happy:


----------

